# Betta-safe plants?



## princex (Mar 16, 2016)

I just bought a new Betta yesterday and am relatively uninformed about what plants are okay to put in his home. I have some small Wandering Jew clippings, and I was wondering if these would be safe for him. If they aren't, what plants could I introduce to his home that he'll enjoy?


----------



## JaydeDancer (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an _Anubias nanji_ in the tank with mine. He seems to really like it. I see him hiding under the leaves and resting on them all the time.

I've heard they are good in betta tanks because they do well in indirect light and they like the same temperatures that bettas do.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anubias are good, Ancharis, Java Fern, Java Moss, silk plants from Petco... You want to be sure the plants are aquatic. I'm not sure if Wandering Jew is.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wandering Jew is NOT okay; it's Ivy. 

Like cats, Bettas can't have it. It'd probably be okay if you put the roots in and left the leaves out, but I wouldn't go for it.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I have Anubias, Java Moss and Water Sprite in my tanks.

If there's a chance a plant may be toxic to the fish, I wouldn't risk it. I leaned that the hard way.


----------

